# All the music is here



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

That's about it, the rest is simply semantics...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> That's about it, the rest is simply semantics...


What about E natural? //////////////////


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

What about it?............


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bzzzz, WRONG:

All the [western scale] music is _here:_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> What about E natural? //////////////////


or F-flat if you want to get picky about it, or....


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

You have to use your imagination, music needs that...lol



PetrB said:


> Bzzzz, WRONG:
> 
> All the [western scale] music is _here:_
> View attachment 23991


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> What about it?............


It's not there. ........................


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Harry Partch would disagree with all of you.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> It's not there. ........................


So what, you cant put it there if you like...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> So what, you cant put it there if you like...


But you said that that's all there is.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> But you said that that's all there is.


Yes, and I also said its semantics, you can change, add, delete but the main base stays, and everything is built from there...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> Yes, and I also said its semantics, you can change, add, delete but the main base stays, and everything is built from there...


But why is everything built from a melodic minor scale. That seems kind of arbitrary to me.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

You can change it to whatever you want...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm confused.

I'm pretty sure that Schenkerian analysis would say that all (tonal) music isn't based off an ascending scale, but a DESCENDING line, always leading to the tonic.

Voila:


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you'll find that all the music is *here*..............................


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if threads like this one help or hinder the creation of a special forum area for music theory!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually, the music is here:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Actually, the music is here:
> 
> View attachment 24030


Who is that in your new avatar?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Who is that in your new avatar?


Austrian composer *Georg Friedrich Haas*.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The music is here and there and everywhere, if it can fit onto a musical scale then its music...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

What about microtonal music? Or percussion? That's not there.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Even that can fit somewhere, since it has a sound



ahammel said:


> What about microtonal music? Or percussion? That's not there.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm not sure if threads like this one help or hinder the creation of a special forum area for music theory!


I am of the opinion that it is needed one, mainly to approach listeners to know why such and such oeuvre or such and such composer sounds as it sounds and leave gossiping about their lives scattered thorugh the regular forums:

http://www.talkclassical.com/27474-forum-music-theory.html


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a very small portion of the treble clef. There are no rests. I think the rests, dynamics and accents are just as important as the notes. It could even be argued that music is not merely notes at all. Otherwise MIDI would sound adequate.


----------

